# NBT-EVO ID6 - CarPlay Full Screen?



## sunnydude959 (May 20, 2006)

Hello everyone.

How do I get my CarPlay to go full screen via eSys or Bimmercode? What values do I change in which modules? I have a 2018 F30 with factory fitted professional navigation "NBT-EVO" (ID6) and CarPlay was officially purchased from the connecteddrive store.

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Not possible through coding with E-sys or Bimmercode. 

It requires aftermarket fix.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Not possible through coding with E-sys or Bimmercode.
> 
> It requires aftermarket fix.


What kind of intervention is it?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You need a special bin-file for it. This is not possible via USB-slot in cars with i-level 18-11-5xx (which has to be on the car/head-unit for the fullscreen support). You need to buy the file and than you have to use an installer (like femtoevo or featureinstaller) and a enet-cable. Then you can do the activation with few clicks.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

double post


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> You need a special bin-file for it. This is not possible via USB-slot in cars with i-level 18-11-5xx (which has to be on the car/head-unit for the fullscreen support). You need to buy the file and than you have to use an installer (like femtoevo or featureinstaller) and a enet-cable. Then you can do the activation with few clicks.
> 
> CU Oliver


I note that I have carplay activated by BMW and I would like to have the full screen CP and for this I downloaded the software femtoevo and ordered the cable enet. Where can I buy the bin file for this? I do not think I need FSC codes but only the bin file, right?
Tanks

Mario


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mardige said:


> I note that I have carplay activated by BMW and I would like to have the full screen CP and for this I downloaded the software femtoevo and ordered the cable enet. Where can I buy the bin file for this? I do not think I need FSC codes but only the bin file, right?
> Tanks
> 
> Mario


If you want to use software femtoevo, then you must use their solutions for VIM, CarPlay, etc. Or use other vendors solution.


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> If you want to use software femtoevo, then yoo must use their solutions for VIM, CarPlay, etc. Or use other vendors solution.


Shawn, what else do you recommend to activate the full screen carplay?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mardige said:


> Shawn, what else do you recommend to activate the full screen carplay?


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mardige said:


> I note that I have carplay activated by BMW and I would like to have the full screen CP and for this I downloaded the software femtoevo and ordered the cable enet. Where can I buy the bin file for this? I do not think I need FSC codes but only the bin file, right?
> Tanks
> 
> Mario


Femtoevo and my solution do not use bin files.

You purchase code or file that is loaded into program.

Fsc not needed for full screen


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Femtoevo and my solution do not use bin files.
> 
> You purchase code or file that is loaded into program.
> 
> Fsc not needed for full screen


and all that where ?


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

femto working well in my case so i can recommend


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm trying to convince the Dealer to update to 18-11, so I can flash the full screen carplay.
I need to buy an enet cable, can you recommend one that I can buy on amazon?
thank you

Mario


----------



## mardige (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm trying to convince the Dealer to get back to 18-11, so I can flash the full screen carplay.
I need to buy an enet cable, can you recommend one that I can buy on amazon?
thank you

Mario


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mardige said:


> I'm trying to convince the Dealer to update to 18-11, so I can flash the full screen carplay.
> I need to buy an enet cable, can you recommend one that I can buy on amazon?
> thank you
> 
> Mario


Any ENET Cable off Amazon or eBay should work.


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Its possible through SSH, set Physicalheight and width


----------



## Ferd (Jan 14, 2019)

Can you please PM me your recommendation for activating full screen CarPlay?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ferd said:


> Can you please PM me your recommendation for activating full screen CarPlay?


PM sent.


----------



## tach47 (Aug 12, 2017)

Looking for a recommendation for activating full screen CarPlay as well. I've reached out to a few places over the last few weeks without hearing anything back.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tach47 said:


> Looking for a recommendation for activating full screen CarPlay as well. I've reached out to a few places over the last few weeks without hearing anything back.


PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

tach47 said:


> Looking for a recommendation for activating full screen CarPlay as well. I've reached out to a few places over the last few weeks without hearing anything back.


I am local to you an can do it.


----------



## 2tall3ne (Sep 21, 2018)

Will these solutions work with an ID5 unit HW3.1? Would like to have this done and would appreciate recommendations please.


----------



## 2tall3ne (Sep 21, 2018)

rogaa said:


> It's possible through SSH, set Physicalheight and width


Oh really


----------



## G11 (Oct 13, 2019)

I am running ID5 on an original firmware ***8220;NBTevo_H16303I***8221;. 

To achieve full screen CarPlay, I _think_ I***8217;ll need to upgrade the firmware, install a WiFi antenna (done), then acquire an FSC code to activate CarPlay (via ENET?), followed by a further tweak to enable full screen? 

I***8217;ve read the instructions on how to flash the firmware and I***8217;m not sure I have the minerals to do it! From my understanding, I would need to purchase an additional power supply to ensure the battery voltage is maintained throughout the process, so perhaps it***8217;s best if I left this to the professionals. 

Any recommendations on the best approach to take or who to get in contact with would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## syncroflash (Feb 7, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Looking for a recommendation for activating full screen CarPlay as well

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

syncroflash said:


> Looking for a recommendation for activating full screen CarPlay as well
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!


PM sent.


----------



## dishfield (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello Shawn, what do you recommend to activate the full screen carplay on a 2018 F33?

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dishfield said:


> Hello Shawn, what do you recommend to activate the full screen carplay on a 2018 F33?
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Copper_Top (Jul 1, 2020)

*Any Advice?*

@shawnsheridan I have previously paid BMW to enable Apple CarPlay, and am now wondering how to go about stretching CarPlay across the whole screen.

I would be most grateful for any advice/info for a 2018 BMW M140i F20 LCI-2.

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Copper_Top said:


> @shawnsheridan I have previously paid BMW to enable Apple CarPlay, and am now wondering how to go about stretching CarPlay across the whole screen.
> 
> I would be most grateful for any advice/info for a 2018 BMW M140i F20 LCI-2.
> 
> Cheers!


PM sent.


----------



## guho (Nov 19, 2006)

Please send me a PM for enabling full screen carplay on G30 540i xDrive USA model NBT EVO ID6. It already has CarPlay option but the aspect ratio does not match the very wide screen. I installed the latest downloadable USB head unit softwre update already. Are there any other software updates I should ask the dealer to do as they cannot be done by end users? My last free service appointment is this Thursday.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

guho said:


> Please send me a PM for enabling full screen carplay on G30 540i xDrive USA model NBT EVO ID6. It already has CarPlay option but the aspect ratio does not match the very wide screen. I installed the latest downloadable USB head unit softwre update already. Are there any other software updates I should ask the dealer to do as they cannot be done by end users? My last free service appointment is this Thursday.


PM sent.


----------



## vzinic (May 18, 2012)

Hi,
Please send me a PM for enabling full screen carplay on G30, NBT EVO ID6, S15A 20 03 558 V 004 001 000. It already has activated BMW factory Apple CarPlay.

Thanks 
B.R.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vzinic said:


> Hi,
> Please send me a PM for enabling full screen carplay on G30, NBT EVO ID6, S15A 20 03 558 V 004 001 000. It already has activated BMW factory Apple CarPlay.
> 
> Thanks
> B.R.


PM sent.


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello

Anyone interested in FREE CarPlay activation and full screen?

I am giving out 10 activation FREE


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

babyk said:


> Hello
> 
> Anyone interested in FREE CarPlay activation and full screen?
> 
> I am giving out 10 activation FREE


Hi Baby,

I'd like to enable the fullscreen CarPlay on my MINI F056 with NBT-EVO~~~


----------



## dankriscurly (Jul 29, 2020)

How do i get it?


----------



## dankriscurly (Jul 29, 2020)

Im also on NBT EVO ID6, 8.8" HU


----------



## sabingli (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello, Shawn can you please advise me as well regarding carplay full screen on a ID6. Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sabingli said:


> Hello, Shawn can you please advise me as well regarding carplay full screen on a ID6. Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Omar91 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi Shawn, having ENET in hands and looking for Apple carplay activation, FSC original backup and Maps update.
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Omar91 said:


> Hi Shawn, having ENET in hands and looking for Apple carplay activation, FSC original backup and Maps update.
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## spenrose (Nov 29, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn, I have an ID5 running ID6 lite, I too am looking to have full screen CarPlay and need links to be able to achieve this. I am UK based, any suggestions or contacts I could follow?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spenrose said:


> Hey Shawn, I have an ID5 running ID6 lite, I too am looking to have full screen CarPlay and need links to be able to achieve this. I am UK based, any suggestions or contacts I could follow?


PM sent.


----------



## alefel (May 28, 2015)

Hi, I'm on a G31 2019 with carplay activated by connected drive. Would also like to have full screen enabled, how?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alefel said:


> Hi, I'm on a G31 2019 with carplay activated by connected drive. Would also like to have full screen enabled, how?


PM sent.


----------



## ddauto887779 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi, please tell me how to make a full screen carplay?


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

ddauto887779 said:


> Привет подскажите пожалуйста как сделать карплей на полный экран?


Pisi menya


----------



## steve7861 (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi, please tell me how to make a full screen carplay? thank you from Italy!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

steve7861 said:


> Hi, please tell me how to make a full screen carplay? thank you from Italy!


Have you at the moment half screen carplay or nothing? I can help to create fsc, is necessary, pm please


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

ddauto887779 said:


> Hi, please tell me how to make a full screen carplay?


PM


----------



## Andyman82 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

could you please send me also a pm how to enable apple carplay full screen, to backup my original FSCs and to do a new map update, etc?
Carplay was activated via connected drive. 

My SW version of the nbt evo id6 is NBTevo_L17193I. 

I would really appreciate your help!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## moozin (Feb 14, 2017)

Andyman82 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> could you please send me also a pm how to enable apple carplay full screen, to backup my original FSCs and to do a new map update, etc?
> Carplay was activated via connected drive.
> ...


Software Needs upgrading to enable Full screen Carplay. You are on L, needs to be N or higher.


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Update for the latest software 2020-11 also is good for full carplay (Letter W). If somebody need activation carplay etc. just send me info pm


----------



## Andyman82 (Dec 31, 2020)

Thanks for your replies, guys!

I thought it is possible with version Jxxx+.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

Andyman82 said:


> Thanks for your replies, guys!
> 
> I thought it is possible with version Jxxx+.
> Thanks for the info!


yes is possible also for J , but carplay will be not on full screen.
But is possible to update navi to letter W, necessary enet cable.
I can help


----------



## bmwgoodman (Nov 1, 2018)

HI shawn 
could you send please me some information about active carplay full screen thanks


----------



## bmwgoodman (Nov 1, 2018)

HI shawn
could you send please me some information about active carplay full screen thanks


----------



## Wojti77 (Jul 24, 2020)

bmwgoodman said:


> HI shawn
> could you send please me some information about active carplay full screen thanks


Sent PM


----------



## hendrarc (Nov 15, 2020)

Want to thank Wojti77 for helping me with CarPlay, iDrive 6 and map updates also. The process couldn’t be any simpler. Thank you!!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

S2face said:


> Can you pm help me with full-screen? I can't send pm(


Yes i can help, sent pm


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

S2face said:


> Hi!
> I have carplay, can anybody help me with full screen? N Version of software


PM sent


----------



## inad80 (2 mo ago)

Hi to all! I have g30 with N version and Carplay purchased via connected drive. Id like to activate full screen. Pls for support.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

inad80 said:


> Hi to all! I have g30 with N version and Carplay purchased via connected drive. Id like to activate full screen. Pls for support.


PM sent.


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

inad80 said:


> Hi to all! I have g30 with N version and Carplay purchased via connected drive. Id like to activate full screen. Pls for support.


PM SENT


----------



## M3Boyyyy (20 d ago)

Hi All

I have an F80 on NBT Evo O and Bimmercode does not appear to patch/code my carplay to fullscreen. My car came with carplay option from factory.

Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## M3Boyyyy (20 d ago)

babyk said:


> nope
> 
> PM for FREE fullscreen carplay


Yes please! I am on version O - I can't PM


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

M3Boyyyy said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have an F80 on NBT Evo O and Bimmercode does not appear to patch/code my carplay to fullscreen. My car came with carplay option from factory.
> 
> ...


PM sent


----------

